# Kubota Hay Implements



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is more product information from Kubota on their line of hay implements.

Regards, Mike

http://www.kubota.com/product/NewProducts.aspx?productLine=hayTools


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

So what's the deal, whose hay rake and tedder is it? I haven't seen any, but with the rise of compact tractor theres acutally more kubota and kioti dealers than anything else around here.

..

Well I think I just answered my own question, the specs on the rake and tedder are the same as the New Holland line.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dill said:


> Well I think I just answered my own question, the specs on the rake and tedder are the same as the New Holland line.


Not that NH is building them. They're Vicon.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21131-kubota-got-into-hay-eq/?hl=kubota

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> Not that NH is building them. They're Vicon.


Yes but it helps trying to keep track of who is making what under which different names.

So does this mean Kevernland and vicon parts are now at Kubota dealers?

And more importatnly I wonder how these will price out compared to the rest of the market.

We had a 5ft 3pth disc mower, yes it takes forever to a mow a field, but they are popular around here to run on really small tractors, and for roadside ditch mowing which kills them quickly.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does this do anything with the deal with vermeer and kubota?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

No thank you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hog987 said:


> Does this do anything with the deal with vermeer and kubota?


Kubota wanted to buy Vermeer.Vermeer was not for sale.So Kubota bought Keverland.

Kubota Financial or what ever its called was doing finacing for dealer floor plans.Kubota tractors were featured in ads connected to Vermeer Eq.

So they just cut ties.Different financing and I presume the Kubota tractors won't be a consant feature in the ads,or maybe they will.IDK.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We were looking at what they have to offer so far at Sunbelt and there was two guys standing there looking at the disc mower and he said if sat my Vicon beside you would not find any difference other than paint. Their Tedder is like half the weight of a Krone or Vermeer.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vicon actually builds some extra heavy tedders. But they don't import them. Go figure. Maybe kubota will try and get some of their orange ones on this side of the pond.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I know the Vicon I used to have was very lightly built and left a lot to be desired. I had some of the cast iron pieces under the main frame on it that cracked and broke.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kubota is just getting their feet wet in hay tools. I don't think they are offering equipment for the BIG hay farmer. Many hay farmers are small, some farming only 20-30 acres. Some are even hobby farms or guys making hay for a few horses. Those kind of hay tools work fairly well for light hay farming. 
I have a Knvernland rotary rake rebadged as a New Holland rake. It's exactly the same as the Kubota rake. So Kubota and New Holland are rebadging some of the same hay tools. 
If the Kubota hay tools are going to get thrown under the bus, then New Holland is going under with them in some instances.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well after we looked at New Holland's Tedder before choosing the Krone, I'd throw their tedders under the bus. I don't see New Holland rebadging their Balers and Mowers anyway soon but with the business mindset of corporate America these days nothing surprises me anymore when comes to making a few more bucks by off shoring.

I don't know of too many hobby farmers that buy new equipment anyway, I'm sure some do.

I've looked at Kubota's Comparison chart on Tedders and I'm not sure if it helps or hurts them. Some of the info on other brands isn't entirely accurate either.

Don't get me wrong I'd love to see Kubota bring in Kverneland's entire line into the US but they say their gunning for JD and bringing in lightweight haying tools as a first step into field work isn't exactly going to help them in their fight to get into big Ag.

http://ien.kverneland.com/Products

http://www.kvernelandgroup.com/welcome

My wife especially like the looks of their disc mower conditioner.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I think its a smart business move. Just like Deere and the frontier line of hay equipment. This is all angled towards the hobby guy whose wife has a few horses and they have plenty of money but are going to save a ton by making their own hay. Just march right down to the dealer, and hey we can put the rake, mower and tedder right on the same note as the new tractor. And its all the same color.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Well after we looked at New Holland's Tedder before choosing the Krone, I'd throw their tedders under the bus. I don't see New Holland rebadging their Balers and Mowers anyway soon but with the business mindset of corporate America these days nothing surprises me anymore when comes to making a few more bucks by off shoring.
> 
> I don't know of too many hobby farmers that buy new equipment anyway, I'm sure some do.
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused when you say "bringing in lightweight hay tools as a first step.....isn't going to get them into big AG" 
Of course it won't, but it will help them get into small AG. Kubota isn't in big AG, they're in small AG. 
Or am I missing something?

I think you start small, test the reception you get, then grow bigger. Just like I'm sure many of us have started our own businesses.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dill said:


> I think its a smart business move. Just like Deere and the frontier line of hay equipment. This is all angled towards the hobby guy whose wife has a few horses and they have plenty of money but are going to save a ton by making their own hay. Just march right down to the dealer, and hey we can put the rake, mower and tedder right on the same note as the new tractor. And its all the same color.


Exactly right. Financing, packaging, one stop shopping, etc. plays a big part in small time farming purchase decisions. A lot of small timers and horse farmers are too intimidated to buy from REAL big time farm machinery outlets. 
Kubota isn't really trying to appeal to the 500+ acre farmer. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess y'all missed the memo:

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do;jsessionid=DB8F27F86793276B4FEC8432E3149ABA.agfreejvm2?symbolicName=/ag/blogs/template1&blogHandle=agequipment&blogEntryId=8a82c0bc3e43976e013e617bf3d40131


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't see what's so terrible. AGCO was built out from acquisitions and is a major player. Why can't kubota buy kvernland to get in the door and then start to engineer things from there?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

No one said they couldn't do just that. I'm not slamming Kubota which I believe some of you think I am. The most used and useful tractor here is a Kubota. I just want to see Kubota succeed in their new venture into new territory. I personally think they went about it the wrong way by rebadging Vicon's lightweight stuff. I want to see more competition in the implement market, I'm sick of seeing nearly double digit percentage price increases on hay and tillage equipment almost every year.

BTW: Kubota has already bought Kverneland. They're looking for a higher HP tractor company to buy now from what the Regional Reps. have told us.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It just seems to me that a majority of the members of this forum think that if it's not a krone, it's not worth selling or using. Kubota can sell a Vicon and be just fine. It's working for NH.

While they aren't introducing newly engineered products, even if they end up importing the commercial Vicon products, we'll still be further ahead for options in the market place. No sense in importing it now though. Need to outfit the dealers for hay equipment and gain a little market share first.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful,

I think bigger heavier things are coming. Look how Kubota started. Tiny 12-20HP tractors. Now they're knocking on 150HP. 
I'm sure they will re-tool Knvernland and work with Vicon to build bigger heavier hay tools if they catch on in small markets, but right now Kubota appeals to small-middle size farms, not big timers.

They'd look foolish if they started out offering 8 star tedders, 14' discbines and huge tandem rakes. Nobody would buy them because Kubota is not synonomous with BIG time farming like Deere, NH.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

By the way, I talked to Ryan Skibo today. He told me Pequea is the last American built Tedder made today.
They are getting ready to roll out a new line of tedders. 4100,6100,8100. Even the gearboxes are made by them here in Pennsylvania. 
I'm beginning to lean towards a new Pequea. Much less expensive than european competitors and 27+ foot tedding width.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think they need to re-tool Kverneland. Take a look at this Superfloat system on their disc mower, double flotation on the cutter bar. We've seen videos of some of their implements and we like what we see. Wife and son are in the market for another disc mower conditioner and they'd like to see the Kverneland but there are no dealers anywhere near here and we don't know exactly what Kubota is going to do with Kverneland equipment once they do start bringing it over with their name on it. They'll probably go with another Kuhn and not Krone ;-)

http://ien.kverneland.com/Forage-Equipment/Mowers-and-Mower-Conditioners/Disc-Mower-Conditioners-Trailed/Kverneland-Taarup-4328-LT-4332-LT-4332-LR-4336-LT-4336-LR/Features


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are the Kubota models and the Vicon counterparts:

Kubota/ Vicon

DM1017/ Extra 117

DM1022/ Extra 122

DM1024/ Extra 124

DM2028/ Extra 228

DM2032/ Extra 232

The cutterbar's on the Vicon Extra's appear to be the same design as the Kverneland cutterbar..except Kverneland uses a 2 knife disc and, of course, Vicon /Kubota uses the 3 blade system. The cutterbar is a one piece design and opposed to the previous Vicon CM sump and cover type cutterbar. It looks like a well built disc mower.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful,

BTW: I don't think you're disparaging Kubota. 
My main point is I think Kubota will start small and grow bigger as it grows bigger as a player in hay farming.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think it is a bad thing for Kubota to be rebadging Vicon hay equipment or wanting to cater to the smaller farmer.....this is the problem I see though, just because you want to cater to the smaller farmer to start out you don't have to do it with lightly built equipment like what Vicon tedders seem to be. You could still stick with the smaller sized equipment for the small farmer but have it heavier duty. To me starting out small can be good but if you are just starting out why not try to sell the best quality of equipment possible. To me it would be a mistake to start out selling lightly built equipment....could give your brand a bad name. Just my 2 cent.


----------

